# PLEX with TiVo Edge



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone been having PLEX problems with their TiVo Edge. Recently my PLEX app isn’t working properly on my Edge but works fine on other platforms. 

I heard Tivo may have let the SSL Certificates for Plex expire on 30 Sep

Does anyone know anything about this? Anyone here using Plex App?


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

I heard Tivo may have let the SSL Certificates for Plex expire on 30 Sep

Does anyone know anything about this? *Anyone here using Plex App?*


----------



## tiv0 newbie (Aug 28, 2015)

I am not entirely sure about Plex on Tivo edge because I only have Roamios, but back in September plex stopped working for me as well. However, there is a setting you can check that allows some functionality back on the plex app. You have to check the option to allow for insecure connections on the same network. If you select for that setting then you should be able to browse and watch your plex library on your Tivo. There is no plex live TV or plex dvr options under this new limited Tivo plex usage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

